

ICANN is dead. - Mithrandir
http://www.geek.com/articles/news/peter-sunde-attempting-to-create-p2p-alternative-to-icann-20101129/

======
bjg
Sensational, non-accurate title.

Please stop it, a person merely suggested that he would like to create an
alternative to ICANN.

~~~
Mithrandir
I was being sarcastic. I hate all these "x is dead." titles. :)

~~~
p_nathan
'X is dead' is dead.

